# mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse



## TwoCaker (4. September 2018)

*mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*

Hallo,

kann ich wenn mein Netzteil zu wenig SATA Anschlüsse hat andere Anschlüsse in SATA Anschlüsse umwandeln. 
Z.B die PCIe 8 bzw 6x Anschlüsse oder den 24x CPU Anschluss etc.

bzw. gibt es Möglichkeiten die Anzahl der SATA Kabel eines Netzteils deutlich zu erhöhen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Anschlüsse*

PCIe liefert +12V, SATA-Anschlüsse +5V. Das geht also (so einfach) nicht.
Was dagegen funktioniert ist aus Molex-Steckern SATA-Anschlüsse zu zaubern da Molex ein +5V bietet (rot zu Masse), entsprechende Adapter gibt es. Und da man aus einem Molex auch mehrere machen kann ist die Anzahl möglicher SATA-Anschlüsse hier nur durch die Leistungsfähigkeit des Netzteiles und der Steckerspezifikation begrenzt.

Molex darf wenn ich mich recht erinnere 11A über 5V schieben, was 55W wären. Ausreichend für 10+ SSDs oder ca. 5 Festplatten (Anlaufstrom berücksichtigen!).

Was es auch gibt sind Adapter die aus einem SATA-Stromanschluss zwei zaubern, ich weiß aber nicht wie viel Stromstärke solche Anschlüsse offiziell ertragen falls man da mehrere Adapter kombinieren möchte.


----------



## TwoCaker (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Anschlüsse*

Was mach ich dann aber wenn ich zum Beispiel 100 Festplatten mit Strom versorgen muss. Muss ich da zich Netzteile kaufen von denen ich nur die SATA Anschlüsse verwende. Oder gibts extra Netzteile mit nur SATA Anschlüssen. 
Also wie schaff ich es effizient 100 HDDs mit Strom zu versorgen ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Anschlüsse*



TwoCaker schrieb:


> Was mach ich dann aber wenn ich zum Beispiel 100 Festplatten mit Strom versorgen muss.


Wozu brauchst Du 100 Festplatten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Anschlüsse*



TwoCaker schrieb:


> Also wie schaff ich es effizient 100 HDDs mit Strom zu versorgen ?



Für solche Verwendungszwecke gibt es Server-Racks in die viele Festplatten passen und die speziell dafür gebaute Netzteile haben (Beispiel für 60 HDDs). Sowas ist mit normaler Consumerhardware nicht machbar. Solche Industrienetzteile sind anders gebaut (vor allem dicker und effizienter/besser) als das was du aus dem Preisvergleich kennst: https://www.supermicro.com/products/powersupply/80PLUS/80PLUS_PWS-2K05A-1R.pdf


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Anschlüsse*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sowas ist mit normaler Consumerhardware nicht machbar.


Warum nicht?

Nur mal als Beispiel: Netzteil Trafo 12V 5V fuer externe Festplatte IDE und SATA CD DVD Writer HDD #OK  | eBay

Solche Netzteile gibt es auch mit mehr Leistung. Nimmt man ein Modell mit der Leistung für 5 Netzteile, dann könnte man mit 10 Netzteilen 50 Festplatten versorgen.

Oder: Schaltnetzteil 5V/12V/24V/48V Netzteil Trafo DIY LED Strip Power Supply Frei DHL  | eBay

Nimmt man ein solches Netzteil (auch mit mehr als 300 Watt erhältlich), und baut sich den Kabelstrang selbst (oder läßt ihn sich konfektionieren), dann reichen schon 2 oder 3 Netzteile für 100 Festplatten - wobei auch eines mit entsprechender Leistung reichen würde, allerdings empfiehlt sich hier mMn eine Aufteilung auf (Edit: mindestens) 2-3 Netzteile.

Klar, ein normales PC-Netzteil mit 100 SATA-Stromanschlüssen wird man schwerlich finden. Aber ein wirkliches Problem ist die Stromversorgung auch nicht, auch ohne das man auf Festplatten-Racks inkl. spezieller (und in der Regel teurer) Komponenten setzen muß.


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*

Wobei auch 100 Festplatten nicht ganz billig sind. Zumal man dann auch entsprechend viele SATA-Controller braucht.


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal man dann auch entsprechend viele SATA-Controller braucht.


Oder ein paar "SATA Port Multiplier" und ein Mainboard welches solche SATA Port Multiplier unterstützt. ^^

Allerdings dürfte so ein "Mining-Mobo" mit vielen PCIe-Steckplätzen und ein paar SATA-Controller auch nicht die Welt kosten. Ich persönlich würde vielleicht sogar eher noch USB empfehlen, einfach weil man an einen USB-Anschluss sehr viel mehr Festplatten angeschlossen bekommt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*

Die Frage ist nur, wofür man den Speicherplatz von 100 Festplatten benötigt?

Denn bei 5 TB Platten sind das 500TB. Mit kleineren Platten macht es keinen Sinn. 

Mit einer Antwort auf die obige Frage, lässt sich vielleicht eine besser angepasste Lösung empfehlen.


----------



## TwoCaker (5. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*

Viele große Bild und Videodateien.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


Ich meinte mit normalen PC-Netzteilen. Dass es auch hier mit Gewalt geht  mit Adaptern oder ähnlichen wurde ja genannt. Dass man mit Adaptern und  Eigenbau viel hinbekommt ist klar, ich dachte nur es ginge um  out-of-the-box Lösungen. 



TwoCaker schrieb:


> Viele große Bild und Videodateien.


Und ich dachte ich hätte viel mit ~30 TB Speicher im PC. 

Aber ernsthaft - bei derartigen Größenordnungen sind wohl eher kommerzielle Lösungen sinnvoll. Du wirst ja wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich^^) nicht Petabyteweise private Videos und Fotos haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*

...und die *BACKUPS nicht vergessen!*


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2018)

*AW: mehr SATA-Stromanschlüsse*

Alleine schon deswegen würde ichs kommerziell machen - denn da ist die Datensicherheit im passenden Angebot mit drin.


----------

